# الرد علي تفنيد عقيدة الثالوث



## Jesus Son 261 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الرد علي تفنيد عقيدة الثالوث

الشبهة مزدحمة و مليئة بالتفاهات و التدليس بدرجة كبيرة
لذلك لنفندها كلمة كلمة حتي نرد علي كل شئ
و نظهر جهل السائل بما يتكلم عنه



> *
> -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 5 : 17 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل "
> أي أن الهدف من بعثته هو إتمام ما سبق من الشرائع وقد نصت شريعة موسى عليه السلام على التوحيد كما في سفر الخروج الإصحاح 20 : 3 . لماذا لم يُعَرِّف المسيح عليه السلام والأنبياء السابقون بعقيدة التثليث ؟
> 
> ...



و حسب بعض الاخوة - رغم تفاهة الموضوع - فسنرد عي كل ما جاء فيه بنعمة الرب
يتبع بالاجابة​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

أولا : الموضوع طويل و كعادة اي مسلم لا يتحدث أبدا في موضوع واحد
يميل الي حشو الكلام بكل المواضيع ليبدو صعبًا و مزدحما !!

لذلك سأجيب الآن قدر ما أستطيع و لي عودة مرة أخري للاستكمال



> -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 5 : 17 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل "
> أي أن الهدف من بعثته هو إتمام ما سبق من الشرائع وقد نصت شريعة موسى عليه السلام على التوحيد كما في سفر الخروج الإصحاح 20 : 3 . لماذا لم يُعَرِّف المسيح عليه السلام والأنبياء السابقون بعقيدة التثليث ؟



بالنسبة للآية : ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل
يعتقد المسلم الساذج من خلال فكره الاسلامي القرآني
ان المسيح نبي جاء ليكمل شريعة موسي في التوراه
بشريعة عيسي في الانجيل
و العجيب في الأمر و الذي يتكرر في كل الموضوع بكل نقاطه هي عبارة (أي ان)
فالسلم يعطي لنفسه حق التفسير دون الرجوع الي اهل التفسير !!
شئ عجيب فعلا

اما قصد المسيح انه أتي ليكمل ، فقد قَصَدَ انه سيكمل المكتوب عنه
سيكمل و يتمم النبوءات
سيكمل الفداء الذي اعد له الانبياء منذ بدايتهم
سيكمل العمل المرسل لأجله الذي هو الخلاص

فقد تمت كل رموز و نبوؤات الناموس ، بمجئ المسيح
*أفسس الأصحاح 2 العدد 15 أَيِ الْعَدَاوَةَ. مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا فِي فَرَائِضَ، لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الِاثْنَيْنِ فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَاناً وَاحِداً جَدِيداً، صَانِعاً سَلاَماً،​*​* يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 17 لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.​*​
بالنسبة للتوحيد ، فجيد ان المسلم ذكر هذه الآية التي هي الاوضح علي الاطلاق في مفهوم التوحيد
و الادق في التعبير
فالكتاب يقول :
*3 لا يَكُنْ لَكَ الِهَةٌ اخْرَى امَامِي.​*​فهل المسيح اله آخر ، ام انه هو نفسه يهوه الذي تجسد في صورة انسان؟!!
تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.
يعتقد المسلم بفكره القرآني أن المسيح هو بشر ، و نحن ألهناه
اما الحقيقة المعلنة في الكتاب صريحة أن الله هو الذي تجسد و ظهر في الجسد
فهل بظهور الله في الجسد ، يكون (الهة أخري أمامي)؟

نعود و نذكر هذه الآية :
*التثنية الأصحاح 6 العدد 4 «إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.​*​الرب إلهنا (إيلوهيم) رب واحد

فالآية تتعدي كونها تتحدث عن الوحدانية ، بل تتحدث بالفعل عن الثالوث
فهل تخبر اليهود ان (إيلوهيم) الذي هو بصيغة الجمع
حيث (إيل) معناها اله أو متألِّه
و (إيلوه) معناها الاله أو المتألِّه

و إيلوهــيم هي صيغة الجمع
فما قصد الله من ان يذكر اسمه بصيغة الجمع و يتبعها بكلمة (رب واحد)؟!!

و في كل هذا الموضوع
المسلم يحاول بائسا ان يثبت ان الآب و الابن و الروح القدس هم ثلاثة آلهة !!

ولكنه قد ذكر العهد القديم مشكورًا ، و أنا سأذكر كلام المسيح
*مرقس الأصحاح 12 العدد 29 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.*​و نأخذ خطوة أخرى للأمام مع الرسل و إيمانهم
*أفسس الأصحاح 4 العدد 5 رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ،​*​فليس هناك قول آخر يقول بخلاف ان هناك أكثر من اله !!

آخر نقطة في أول سؤال ، و عدم اعتراف الانبياء بالثالوث !!
فيمكنك - اختصارًا للوقت و الجهد - قراءة هذا الموضوع
الثالوث في العهد القديم - رد على شبهه

فحقيقة الثالوث معلنة من أول ثلاث آيات في الكتاب المقدس
*1 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ. 
2 وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ. 
3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.​*​خلق الله = الله الخالق = الآب
روح الله = الروح القدس
قال الله = بكلمته = الابن

و أيضًا ، مثال آخر
*{ تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا. لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء. منذ وجوده انا هناك والآن السيد الرب ارسلني وروحه } ( اشعياء 48 : 16 )​*​هذا مجرد مثال للاشارة ، لكن عليك قراءة الموضوع ككل



> *-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 6 : 24 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين"
> فكيف يقدر أن يخدم ثلاثة آلهة ؟!​*



العادة ، البتر البتر
*متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 24 «لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ.​*​فمن قال لفظ ثلاثة آلهة فهو انسان ليس لديه عقل !!

فنحن نخدم الله أبونا السماوي المتجسد في شخص المسيح الساكن فينا بروحه القدوس

فأين الثلاثة آلهة هنا يا ترى؟
انهم في خيال كاتب الموضوع



> *-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 15 : 9 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : - " وباطل يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس "
> شهادة من المسيح عليه السلام على بطلان عقيدة أتباعه​*



كالعادة ، البتر البتر
*1 حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ كَتَبَةٌ وَفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ: 
2 «لِمَاذَا يَتَعَدَّى تَلاَمِيذُكَ تَقْلِيدَ الشُّيُوخِ فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَغْسِلُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ حِينَمَا يَأْكُلُونَ خُبْزاً؟» 
3 فَأَجَابَ: «وَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ؟ 
4 فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً. 
5 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَقُولُونَ: مَنْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ: قُرْبَانٌ هُوَ الَّذِي تَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ مِنِّي. فَلاَ يُكْرِمُ أَبَاهُ أَوْ أُمَّهُ. 
6 فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ! 
7 يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً: 
8 يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً. 
9 وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ».​*​فالمسيح هنــــا يوبخ اليهود علي طريقة عبادتهم ، ولا يتحدث الي المسيحيين المؤمنين به فعلا
فلماذا يوبخهم؟
لأنهم يبطلون وصايا الله مثل (أكرم أباك و أمك)
و يتمسكون بوصايا الناس مثل غسل الأيدي قبل الأكل !!
و ذكر نبوءة سفر اشعياء التي قالها (الله) علي لسان اشعياء النبي عنهم انهم مراؤون ، يعبدون بألسنتهم فقط
أما قلوبهم فبعيدة عن الرب

فما علاقة هذا بالموضوع من قريب أو من بعيد ببطلان عبادة المسيح؟؟؟؟
فكلمة (يعبدونــني) فالضمير هنـــــا يشير الي الله المتحدث في العهد القديم ،
و ليس الي المسيح ابن الله ، اقنوم الكلمة ، الظاهر في الجسد

ولكن واضح أن المسلم لم يذكر الآية كاملة ، حتي لا ينفضح

شفقةً بالأخ المسلم لن اعلق عليه ، فهو في حالة يرثي لها
لذلك يلجأ لاقتطاع الآية لكي لا ينكشف أمره

ننتقل للتالي ، يتبع


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *
> -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 19 : 17 +إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 10 : 18
> من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله "
> إذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد رفض أن يدعى صالحاً فكيف يرضى بأن يدعى إله ؟​*



دخل طارح الشبهة الي موضوع آخر بعد افلاسه في موضوع الثالوث
و انتقل الي موضوع الوهية المسيح

و أيضًا اختصارا للوقت و تنظيما للموضوع ، فالرد موجود أيضًا في المنتدي من قبل
ككل هذه الشبهات التافهة
اقرأ هنا  هل المسيح صالح؟ للأخ ماي روك

أيضا موضوع الاخ مولكا هنا
"أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته "

و هنــــــا أيضًا
(الألوهية ) إن كان المسيح هو الله فلماذا نفى عن نفسه الصلاح ؟



> *-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 26
> 
> : 20 - 30
> إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 14 : 17 - 26
> ...



كالعادة لجأ المسلم الي استنتاج المعني من خياله (الا يعني هذا) !!
و لكن في الواقع ان الاجابة موجودة في النص ولا تحتاج الي تفسير او تعليق حتي
* لوقا الأصحاح 22 العدد 

19 وَأَخَذَ خُبْزاً وَشَكَرَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي يُبْذَلُ عَنْكُمْ. اِصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي». 
 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 11 العدد 24 وَشَكَرَ فَكَسَّرَ وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي». 
 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 كَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَمَا تَعَشَّوْا قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا كُلَّمَا شَرِبْتُمْ لِذِكْرِي».​*​
فلا يعني هذا تكرار للأذى يا صغيري
حيث ما تم ليس بأذي بل هو خلاص لكل البشرية
و نحن نصنع هذا لذكر المسيح و دمه المسفوك عنّا و لخلاصنا للعهد الجديد



> *يعتقد بعض النصارى أن كلاً من الخبز والخمر يتحول إلى المسيح الكامل بناسوته ولاهوته . ألا يعني ذلك أن من يتناول قدحين من الخمر إضافة إلى الخبز والمسيح الأصلي فإنه يصبح لديه 4 مسحاء ؟​*



طبعًا المسلم وجد موضوعه خاوي فأحب اضافة بعض الفكاهة حتي لا يشعر القارئ بالملل من مدي التفاهات المكتوبة
هذا استنتاجي للسؤال
أما اذا كنت أنا مخطئ ، و كان السائل جاد في سؤاله
فوا حسرتاه علي عقلك يا عزيزي المسلم !!



> *1- اعتادت الكنيسة التعميد باسم المسيح فقط كما في أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 2 : 38 وأعمال الرسل الإصحاح 8 :
> 16 فهل عصى بطرس معلمه ؟​*



*اعمال 2
36 فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِيناً جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ رَبّاً وَمَسِيحاً». 
37 فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا نُخِسُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَأَلُوا بُطْرُسَ وَسَائِرَ الرُّسُلِ: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ؟» 
38 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ: «تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

اعمال 8
14 وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الرُّسُلُ الَّذِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَنَّ السَّامِرَةَ قَدْ قَبِلَتْ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ أَرْسَلُوا إِلَيْهِمْ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا 
15 اللَّذَيْنِ لَمَّا نَزَلاَ صَلَّيَا لأَجْلِهِمْ لِكَيْ يَقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ
16 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ حَلَّ بَعْدُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ - غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُعْتَمِدِينَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 
17 حِينَئِذٍ وَضَعَا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَبِلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ.​*​
أولا : لجأ الاخ الي زيادة بعض الكلمات من عنده ، فلا أعرف من ين أتي بكلمة فقط !!
هنا الساذج يعتبر المعمودية باسم المسيح ، و المعمودية باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس
هي ختم يوضع علي الجسد مثلا
أو ماء يرش علي الانسان

المعمودية باسم ********
سواء المسيح ، أو الثالوث 
معناها المعمودية عن إيمان بما تعتمد علي اسمه
هذا هو معني المعمودية

ولننظر للنص بدقة سنجده في أعمال 2
فمن قبل كلمة الرب هم السامرة ، الذين يعرفون عن الرب
فبالتبعية لا يعرفون الا عن الآب
فبشرهم الرسل بالابن ، و قبلوا الروح القدس
لتكتمل فيهم المعمودية باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس

و في أعمال 8 ، يتحدث مع اليهود (بيت اسرائيل)
و هم يعرفون الآب تمام المعرفة
فبالمثل يبقي لهم الايمان بالابن الذي هو المسيح
و يقبلوا الروح القدس
حتي يتم و يكتمل ايمانهم بالثالوث و معموديتهم باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس

فالمعمودية باسم الثالوث ليست شهادة يكتب فيها اسم الثالوث
و ما سؤالك هذا الا جهلاً ، عذرًا فهذه الحقيقة

و يمكن قراءة هذا الموضوع لتفصيل أكثر
المعموديه باسم الثالوث الاقدس ام باسم المسيح فقط



> *2- يرفع في بعض بلادنا العربية شعار " الله-الوطن-الملك " هل يعني هذا أن الثلاثة نفس الشخص أو متساوون ؟​*



ولا اعرف هل اختلط الامر علي السائل و كان يكتب موضوعين في نفس الوقت
و جائت جملة من موضوعه الآخر في هذا الموضوع أم ماذا
فلا أعرف ما علاقة هذه الجملة بالحديث من قريب او من بعيد !!



> إذا كان النصارى يؤمنون بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى موجود دائماً وأنه محيط بكل شيء دائماً فهل يُعقل أن يكون الثلاثة يحيطون بكل شيء في نفس الوقت



من هم الثلاثة المحيطين اصلا؟ ليس هناك ثلاثة
مازال المسلم يعيش في خيالات الحديث عن ثلاثة اشخاص



> * أو أن واحداً منهم يتولى ذلك وهنا ما هي مهمة الآخَرَين ؟*



مازال أيضًا المسلم يعمل بنظام المهام الموزعة علي الاشخاص !!
ولعلي اذكر السؤال التقليدي السفيه : من كان يحكم الكون عندا مات الاله !!
فمن هو الواحد و من هم الآخرين هنا؟!!



> ومن تولى مهمة المسيح عليه السلام أثناء وجوده على الأرض ؟



مهمة المسيح اصلا هي وجودة علي الارض !!



> ؟ لو كانا متساويين فهل بإمكان المسيح عليه السلام تكليف الله جل وعلا بالقيام بمهمة ؟



كيف يكلف الله وهو نفسه الله الظاهر في الجسد؟!!

فهل عندما تأكل بيدك اليمني ، نقول انك كلفت يدك اليمني بالقيام بمهمة الأكل؟!!



> 3- إذا كان لكل إله منهم صفات لا تنطبق على الاثنين الآخَرَين وأن الثلاثة وُجدوا في آن واحد فهل نستطيع عكس عبارة " باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " لتصبح " باسم الروح القدس والابن والآب



نعم نستطيع ، لكننا نلتزم بالفكر الكتابي الذي ذكؤهم بترتيب الاعلان الالهي بهم



> " ؟ إن الأب يُنتِج ولا يُنتَج والابن مولود وليس بوالد .



مازال المسلم يعيش في عصر الولادة الجسدية و الانتاج التناسلي !!
فهل مطلوب مني ان أعيد عليه هذه المسألة و علي كل مسلم يسأل نفس السؤال؟.
ام ان الذي يكلف نفسه و يعد (تفنيد) لعقيدة مسيحية يجب ان يكون ملمًا بها؟
فعن أي انتاج يتحدث السائل؟



> 4- لم يرد في الإنجيل وصف منفصل لكل منهم



هذا لأن الانجيل كله من بدايته لنهايته يتحدث عنهم !!
فالكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ، يتحدث عن الله ، و الله هو الثالوث !!



> 5- لا يمكن للوحدة الرياضية ( هنا العدد 1 ) أن تكون قسماً أو كسراً أو مضاعفاً لذاتها



و من قال انه قسمًا أو كسرًا ، لا اعرف كيف يفكر المسلم بهذه الطريقة
فهل ضوء الشمس و حرارة الشمس و قرص الشمس هم كسور و اقسام للشمس الواحدة مثلا؟!!



> 6- إذا وُصف الله سبحانه وتعالى بأنه الموجِد والمُعدِم ووصف المسيح عليه السلام بأنه المخلص والفادي ووصف الروح القدس بأنه واهب الحياة فهل يجوز أن نصف كلاً منهم بجميع هذه الصفات كأن يتصف الإبن بأنه موجد وفادي وواهب للحياة ؟



واضح انك تهدم اسئلتك بنفسك عندما قلت انه لم يذكر عنهم وصف !!
اما عن الاجابة فبسيطة
هل استطيع ان اقول ان ضوء الشمس هو سبب السخونة ؟
هل استطيع ان اقول ان حرارة الشمس هي سبب النور؟



> 7- الروح القدس ليست مستقلة فقد جاء في :-
> -سفر حزقيال الإصحاح 37 : 14 "وأجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون "
> تعني هنا النفس الإنسانية الناطقة وإلا لكان آدم وجبريل عليهما السلام إلهين



لو كلفت نفسك و فتحت الاصحاح و قرأت الآية جيدًا ، او علي الاقل تراجع اسئلتك التي قلت فيها ان الروح القدس واهب الحياة ، فستعرف الاجابة

فسكون روح الله في شخص ، ليس معناه انه يملك روح الله ، بل ان روح الله يقوده
اما عن خلق آدم فالوضع مختلف ، فلو رجعنا الي الآية و دققنا في الالفاظ سنعرف الفرق
*7 وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ ادَمُ نَفْسا حَيَّةً.*​


> *-إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 11 : 13 "بالحري الآب الذي في السماء يعطي الروح القدس للذين يسألونه "
> أي أن الروح القدس هبة من الله سبحانه وتعالى​*



و ما المشكلة في ذلك؟ ، فمن يطلب معونة الله ، يسكن الله فيه بروحه و يقود خطاه 
ما الاعتراض اصلا؟



> *-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 14 : 26 "وأما المعزي الروح القدس"
> إذن الروح القدس صفة للمعزي الجديد​*



من أين أتيت بكلمة جديد؟ هل بدأت تضيف كلمات من وحي خيالك و تسقطها علي النصوص؟



> *-أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 2 : 4 "وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس"
> لا يمكن أن تقسم روح واحدة إلى عدة أرواح*



من قال ان الروح انقسم؟
فروح الله غير محدود ، و الامتلاء من الروح القدس معناه الانقياد بالروح القدس !!



> *-رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية الإصحاح 8 : 9 "وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح إن كان روح
> الله ساكناً فيكم "
> الروح تعيش داخل المؤمنين فلا يمكن أن تكون عدة أرواح*



شكرًا علي تأكيدك انها ليست عدة ارواح 
بل ان روح الله يسكن فينا لأن روح الله غير محدود
و أعيد مرة أخري
روح الله ساكن فينا = روح الله يقودنا



> -رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 2 : 12 " بل الروح الذي من الله "
> أي أنها ليست الله سبحانه وتعالى فكيف تكون الله وهي منه ؟



نفس العادة السيئة (أي أن) و التفسير الهوائي
و ما المشكلة؟ ، فالله يرسل روحه

* المزامير الأصحاح 104 العدد 30 تُرْسِلُ رُوحَكَ فَتُخْلَقُ. وَتُجَدِّدُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ.*​
فهي روح الله المرسلة من عند الله
فهل روح طارح هذا السؤال هي ليست طارح السؤال نفسه؟!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> *-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 6 : 19 " أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم"
> الأتقياء هيكل الروح القدس فكيف تكون واحدة وبهذا العدد ؟​*



حتي اسلوب طرح السؤال متكرر ، لعل طارح الشبهة يوهم البعض بأن الموضوع مزدحم بالشبهات
فقد أجبنا عن هذا و قلنا أن روح الله غير محدود
ولا تحده أماكن ولا أجساد
و سكون روح الله فينا معناه انقيادنا بروح الله و عمله فينا
و ليس السكون داخل موضع الجسد



> *-إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح
> 16 : 15 " واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها "
> هذا أقدم الأناجيل ولم يذكر التثليث​*



هل اعتبر هذا جهل أم كذب أم استعباط؟ لا أعرف
فهذا المعتاد و ليس بجديد

في أول اصحاح
* مرقس الأصحاح 1 

العدد 10 وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ.
11 وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ!». 
12 وَلِلْوَقْتِ أَخْرَجَهُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ​*​
الآب و الابن و الروح القدس مجتمعين في مشهد واحد
صوت الآب من السماء ، الابن خارج من المعمودية ، الروح القدس نازل علي شكل حمامة
هل من بعد هذا ذكر للتثليث في انجيل مرقس؟

هذا باعتبار ان هذا سؤال
فحتي لو لم يكن الثالوث بنصه موجود في انجيل مرقس وهو الاقدم
فهذا لا يعني ان الاناجيل الأخري أخطأت
فالطعن في مصداقية بعض اجزاء من الانجيل حتي تخدم الشبهة ، هو أمر مرفوض في البحث 
ولا ننتظر منك ان تتبع أكاديميات البحث العلمي الذي لا تفقه فيه شيئًا

يتبع


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> -إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 16 : 19 " وجلس عن يمين الله "
> 1- لا يعني أنه أيضاً إله فهل إذا جلس إنسان عن يمين ملك يصير ملكاً ؟



رجعنا لموضوع الالوهية مرة أخرى و تركنا الثالوث
فهل هذا اعتراف من طارح الموضوع ان دلائله غير كافية لانتقاد عقيدة الثالوث لذلك لجأ الي الحديث عن الوهية المسيح؟

فليس هناك يمين ولا يسار يا عزيزي ، اللفظ مجرد كناية عن المُلك
فاليمين في الكتاب المقدس تعني القوة



> 2- لو كان إلهاً فلماذا لم يجلس في الكرسي المركزي ؟



لأنه لا وجود لكراسي الا في خيالك الخاوي و في القرآن الذي استوى الهه علي العرش

اما هنا فكرسى الله كناية عن ملكه و سيادته و الوهيته



> *3- ثم إن وجود كرسيين دليل على وجود اثنين منفصلين*



مظبوط ، و لكن عليك أولا ان تثبت وجود كرسي واحد ثم تثبت ان هناك كرسيين ، فبذلك نعترف معك انه هناك الهين



> *4- أثبت اكتشاف مخطوطة في دير سانت كاثرين في سيناء وتعود إلى القرن الخامس أن هذا الإنجيل ينتهي عند 16 : 8 أي أن الجمل من 9 - 20 أضيفت فيما بعد .​*



بدأ الدخول في موضوع آخر وهو تحريف الانجيل !!!!!!
و لكن 
1- أين هي المخطوطة و ما مصدر معلوماتك
2- هل لو كان هناك مخطوطة تنتهي عند اصحاح معين و غير مكتملة ، فتعني ان كل الباقي مضاف؟
فماذا تقول عن المخطوطات الكاملة التي تحوي الانجيل كامل؟!!



> *-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 1 " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله "
> كيف يكون الله سبحانه وتعالى وعند الله ؟*



و يعود السائل بعشوائية مرة أخرى الي الالوهية
فالسائل دائما يخلط بين (جوهر) الله و (الاقانيم)

فالكلمة كان عند الله ، و كلمة الله هو الله نفسه
فهذا اعلان صريح واضح يقول ان (كلمة الله = الله)
و هذا ما تطلبونه دائما ، و عندما تجدونه تعمون عنه



> *إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 14 " والكلمة صار جسداً "
> إذا كانت الكلمة هي الله سبحانه وتعالى فهذا يعني أن الله سبحانه وتعالى صار لحماً ؟*



الكلمة هي كلمة الله ، و هي الله في الجوهر لأنها تنطق بفكر الله
فالذي تجسد هو اقنوم الكلمة ، السيد المسيح
هو الذي صار لحما

فلاهوت الله و جوهر الله ، لا يتجسد ولا يموت

لكن الله ظهر في الجسد من خلال كلمته المتجسدة



> *أليس هذا تجديف وكفر؟ *



عجبًا عجبًا



> *؟ إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 18 " الله لم يره أحد قط "
> إن التفسير المنطقي لمعنى الكلمة هو " أمر الله "*



تفسيرك مرفوض !!
لو قرأت الكلمة في اليونانية فستعرف معني (اللوجوس) !!



> جاء في إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 3 : 2 " كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا "فهل تعني أن الله
> سبحانه وتعالى كان على يوحنا ؟



كلمة الله علي يوحنا معناها ان يوحنا كان النبي في هذه الفترة
و كانت تُعلن كلمة الله من خلاله كنبي
كما كانت كلمة الله علي من قبله من الانبياء

فهذا تعبير عن النبوة

فلنقرأ النص كامل لنفهم
*2 فِي أَيَّامِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ حَنَّانَ وَقَيَافَا كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ عَلَى يُوحَنَّا بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ 
3 فَجَاءَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ بِالأُرْدُنِّ يَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا 
4 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً.*​


> *-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 10 : 30 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" أنا والآب واحد "
> أي وحدة الهدف لأن المسيح عليه السلام يدعو لما أمره الله سبحانه وتعالى به
> وإلا فإن ما جاء في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 17 : 21 - 22 " ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا…. كما أننا واحد "*



كالعادة (أي وحدة الهدف) و التفسير الهوائي ، و لكن لنسمع رأي اليهود الاعلم علي الاطلاق بشأن الالفاظ اللاهوتية و مدلولاتها؟

*30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»*​
فهم اليهود انه ينسب لنفسه الالوهية ، فرأيك في الآية تحتفظ به لنفسك و تفسيرك تضعه في أقرب سلة مهملات تقابلك في طريقك



> *-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 10 : 35 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-" إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله" فهل يعني هذا أن كل من أطاع الله سبحانه وتعالى يصير إلهاً ؟​*



ما علاقة الآية بالطاعة اصلا؟
يبدو ان الكاتب بدأ يهذي !!



> -رسالة يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح 5 : 7
> "فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد "
> ألا يعني هذا أن كلاً منهم يساوي ثلث إله !



و هل قال >> هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد ؟
أم قال >> هؤلاء الثلاثة يساوون واحد؟

هل تعرف انك باشارتك الي هذه الآية فتكون هدمت موضوعك برمته من بدايته الي نهايته؟
فالآية تُخرِس كل من يتكلم و تشرح الثالوث في جملة واحدة !!



> -رسالة يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح 5 : 8
> " والذين يشهدون في الأرض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم في الواحد "
> هل الروح والماء والدم متساوية ؟ هذه العبارة تفند ما سبقها



و هل قال : هم واحد؟
أم قال : هم في الواحد؟

فهل تأخذ الامور بالشبه؟ اذا كنت معتاد علي هذا في دينك
فهذا الاسلوب لا يصلح مع كلمة الله

------------------------------

هذه مجرد إجابات مختصرة لكم التدليسات و الاسئلة المطروحة
و من يجد أمامة نقطة غير مستوفية الشرح فهذا لاختصار المجهود
و هناك مواضيع عديدة تفند كل نقطة وحيدة في موضوع خاص
و من يجد انه يريد مزيد من التفصيل عن أي نقطة فليتفضل بالسؤال حتي نضع له المواضيع الخاصة بها للتفصيل

دمتم في نعمة المسيح


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*برجاء نقل الموضوع الي قسم الرد علي الشبهات
ولو حد عنده اضافة يكتبها​*


----------



## فادي سعد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

انعقد لساني

انت محترف في الرد على الشبهات منت اضن هذه اصعب شبهات 

طلعت كاتب الموضوع اهبل!!!

شكرا يا اخي مجهودك ابش ما عملت ما رح اعوضه انت تعبت بجد


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> انعقد لساني
> 
> انت محترف في الرد على الشبهات منت اضن هذه اصعب شبهات
> 
> ...



بالعكس ، الموضوع مش عاوز واحد محترف رد علي الشبهات
الموضوع عاوز واحد محترف كشف تدليس
لأن الموضوع ملغم بكم من التدليس رهييييييييييييييييييييب
و هذا هو ما فعلته انا
ازالة التدليس فتتضح الرؤية​


----------



## فادي سعد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> بالعكس ، الموضوع مش عاوز واحد محترف رد علي الشبهات
> الموضوع عاوز واحد محترف كشف تدليس
> لأن الموضوع ملغم بكم من التدليس رهييييييييييييييييييييب
> و هذا هو ما فعلته انا
> ازالة التدليس فتتضح الرؤية​



المحزن انو كاتب الموضوع مستانس وفاكر حاله نصر الرسول

بس احلامه:bomb:

تستاهل الف:t16:  ياللورد

و للعلم انا انفجرت ضحك خلال قرائتي للموضوع و اول مرة اقرا موضوع طويل بحماس

تسم ايدك الرب يباركك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> المحزن انو كاتب الموضوع مستانس وفاكر حاله نصر الرسول
> 
> بس احلامه:bomb:
> 
> ...



طيب قيمني يا أخي انت بخيل ليه ههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التقييم ..
*


----------



## فادي سعد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عندما احاول تقييمك

يقول:

يجب ان تضع للبعض سمعات قبل اعطائهاى لجيسوس سن  مرة اخرى

ما معنى هذا؟


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعيش و تفحمهم يا كبير*


----------



## العاصى التائب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب الهلوسات الإسلامية و نسب الأكاذيب للعقيدة المسيحية
*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*



هذا دليل على انكم تعبدون ثلاثه الهه ولو كان فيهما اله الا الله لفسدتا وما من اله الا الله 
الواحد الاحد افرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤن احد

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اخبرنا بعلمك الوافى من اين فهمت مما نسخته من كلام القديس و ليس من استنتاجاتك اننا نعبد ثلاثة الهه ؟*
*هيا انقل لى الجملة التى اقنعتك بهذا (دون ان تضيف عليها من علمك الوافى) !*


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*كان نفسي ارد عليها 

ماشي يا جيسس سون 

بس بجد ردود قويه جدا و صاحب الشبهه اصلا شكله من اتباع عماره 

و طبعا لازم يكون فيه بتر ل الأيات و غيره و التفسير الأسلامي 

شكرا ليك يا جميل تم التقيييييم

*


----------



## العاصى التائب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> *اخبرنا بعلمك الوافى من اين فهمت مما نسخته من كلام القديس و ليس من استنتاجاتك اننا نعبد ثلاثة الهه ؟
> هيا انقل لى الجملة التى اقنعتك بهذا (دون ان تضيف عليها من علمك الوافى) !*




والله ياخى انا عرضتها مرتين ومع ذلك القائمين على منتداك المحترم متعرفش خافو من الحقيقه  ولا هى دى طبيعة دينكم اخفاء الحقائق ومع ذلك هاهو الموقع للتتاكد بفسك ومن غير تعليقاتى لان صاحب اقل عقل  وباقل مجهود من التفكير ولن اقول عقليه كبيره ومتعمقه سترى هذا

اليك الموقع
سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
أسئلة اللاهوت والإيمان والعقيدة​*ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟  ونريد معلومات أكثر عن الأقانيم الثلاثة والوحدانية..*



*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...a/044-What-does-hypostasis-means-and-who.html*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما معنى    كلمة أقنوم؟  ونريد معلومات أكثر عن الأقانيم الثلاثة والوحدانية..*
​
*الإجابة:  *
 ** كلمة اقنوم        Hypostasis باليونانية هى     هيبوستاسيس، وهى مكونة من مقطعين: هيبو وهى تعنى تحت، وستاسيس    وتعنى قائم أو واقف، وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتيا معناها    ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة. والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى    له شخصيته الخاصة به، وله إرادة، ولكنه واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين    الآخرين بغير إنفصال.*
 


 **  * *      من هم الاقانيم الثلاثة؟ *
 *     الأقانيم الثلاثة هم الآب والابن والروح القدس:     * 
 *  فالآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم.*
 *  و    الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المولود من حيث    الأقنوم. *
 * و  الروح القدس هو الله من حيث    الجوهر، وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم.  *
 

  ** * *      كيف أن الجوهر الإلهى واحد ومع هذا فإن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم    متمايزة ومتساوية؟ *
 *        لشرح فكرة الجوهر الواحد لثلاثة اقانيم متمايزة ومتساوية    فى الجوهر نأخذ مثالاً *
*       مثلث من الذهب الخالص، له ثلاثة زوايا متساوية أ، ب، جـ*
*       الرأس (أ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر. *
*       الرأس (ب) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر.      *
*       الرأس (جـ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر. *
*       فالرؤوس الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد، وكينونة واحدة، وذهب    واحد، هو جوهر المثلث ولكن (أ) ليس نفسه هو (ب)، (ب) ليس نفسه هو (جـ)، (جـ)    ليس نفسه هو (أ) *
*       لأن (أ) لو كان هو (ب) لانطبق الضلع (أ جـ) على الضلع (ب    جـ) وبذلك ينعدم الذهب*
*       لو طبقنا نفس الفكرة بالنسبة للثالوث القدوس:    *
*       الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر. *
*       الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر. *
*       الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر. *
*       والثلاثة يتساوون فى الجوهر والجوهر نفسه الإلهي هو فى    الآب والابن والروح القدس. ولكن الآب ليس هو نفسه الابن وليس هو نفسه الروح    القدس، وكذلك الابن ليس هو نفسه الروح القدس وليس هو نفسه الآب، وكذلك الروح    القدس ليس هو نفسه الآب وليس هو نفسه الابن. *
 

 *   *      * *      هل يمكننا أن نقول إن الكينونة فى الثالوث القدوس قاصرة    على الآب وحده؟ والعقل قاصر على الابن وحده؟ والحياة قاصرة على الروح القدس؟   *
 *        لا... لا يمكننا أن نقول هكذا، فينبغى أن نلاحظ أنه طبقا    لتعاليم الآباء فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصرا على الآب وحده، ففى      قداس القديس    غريغوريوس النزينزى نخاطب الابن ونقول: (أيها الكائن الذى كان والدائم إلى    الأبد)، لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية وهو الأصل فى الكينونة بالنسبة للابن والروح    القدس، والابن له كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الازلية، والروح القدس له كينونة حقيقية    بالانبثاق الأزلى، ولكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلا فى كينونته أو جوهره عن الآخرين. *
*       وكذلك العقل ليس قاصرا على الابن وحده، لان الآب له صفة    العقل والابن له صفة العقل والروح القدس له صفة العقل، لأن هذه الصفة من صفات    الجوهر الالهى. *
*       وكما قال      القديس أثناسيوس: (إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات    الابن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آب والابن ابن. ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى    بعينها صفات الابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو من الآب وحاملا لذات جوهر الآب)، ولكننا    نقول إن الابن هو الكلمة (اللوغوس) أو العقل المولود أو العقل المنطوق به، أما    مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب. *
*       وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضا ليست قاصرة على الروح    القدس وحده لان الآب له صفة الحياة والابن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة    الحياة، لأن الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الجوهر الالهى. والسيد المسيح قال: (كما ان    الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن ايضا أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته) (يو 5: 26).      (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)   وقيل عن السيد المسيح باعتباره كلمة الله: " فيه كانت    الحياة " (يو 1: 4). ولكن الروح القدس نظرا لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة للخليقة    لذلك قيل عنه إنه هو: (الرب المحيى) (حسب     قانون الإيمان و             القداس الكيرلسى)، وكذلك    أنه هو (رازق الحياة) أو (معطى الحياة) (حسب صلاة الساعة الثالثة). *
* من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى    الآب وحده، والعقل إلى الابن وحده، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده، لأننا فى    هذه الحالة نقسم الجوهر الالهى الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة. أو ربما يؤدى الأمر    إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده (طالما أن له وحده الكينونة)، وبهذا ننفى    الجوهر عن الابن والروح القدس، أو نلغى كينونتيهما ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم    إلهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب. *
 

  ** * *  هل هناك علاقة بين طبيعة الله (الله    محبة) وبين فهمنا للثالوث القدوس؟ *
 *  نعم هناك علاقة أكيدة: *
 *  إن مفتاح المسيحية – كما نعلم – هو ان "الله محبة" (رساله      يوحنا الاولي    4: 8، 16). *
 *  ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و             الملائكة    والبشر؟ إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً (- centeric   ego)، وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا، إذاً    لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال السيد المسيح فى      مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب: " لأنك    أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو 17: 24)... وبوجود الابن قبل إنشاء العالم    وفوق الزمان أى قبل كل الدهور، يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شيئ    حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة للآب. فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طلما وجدت الأبوة فهناك    المحبة بين الآب والابن. *
 *  ولكن الحب لايصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث، لأن    الحب نحو الأنا هو أنانية وليس حباً، والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر    سواه (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للإحتواء (exclusive    love) بمعنى أنه حب ناقص ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى    يتجه نحو الآخر وعلى كل من هو آخر (inclusive love)    وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة. *
 *  وإذا وجدت الخليقة فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان فهى تدخل فى نطاق    هذا الحب اللانهائى، لأن مثلث الحب هنا هو بلا حدود ولا مقاييس. هذا الحب    اللانهائى الكامل يتجه أيضاً نحو الخليقة حيثما وحينما توجد، كما قال السيد    المسيح للآب: " ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم " (إنجيل      يوحنا 17:    26)... إن الحب الكامل هو الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وهذا هو أعظم حب فى الوجود    كله. *
 *  لكن قد يسأل سائل لماذا لا تكون الأقانيم أربعة أو خمسة؟    وللرد نقول إن أى شيئ ناقص فى الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى، كما أن أى شيئ يزيد    بلا داع يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى. إن مساحة مثلث الحب هذا هى ما لا نهاية، أى أن    مساحة الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة هى ما لا نهاية، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل    كل الخليقة، فأى كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث يشمله هذا الحب، فما الداعى لرأس    رابع أو خامس؟! *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ها هو المقال كاملاً ليتأكد الكل من التدليس الإسلامي الذي لا يخشى صاحبة ان يذكره بدليل ضده


والآن أجب على السؤال ..

*

> *اخبرنا بعلمك الوافى من اين فهمت مما نسخته من كلام القديس و ليس من استنتاجاتك اننا نعبد ثلاثة الهه ؟*


----------



## العاصى التائب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اقتباس
​
​

​​​​ 




وكما قال القديس أثناسيوس: (*إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آب* *والابن ابن. ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو من* *الآب وحاملا لذات جوهر الآب)، ولكننا نقول إن الابن هو الكلمة (اللوغوس) أو العقل* *المولود أو العقل المنطوق به، أما مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب**. *
وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضا ليست قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده لان الآب له صفة الحياة والابن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة الحياة، لأن الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الجوهر الالهى. والسيد المسيح قال: (كما ان الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن ايضا أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته) (يو 5: 26). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)وقيل عن السيد المسيح باعتباره كلمة الله: " فيه كانت الحياة " (يو 1: 4). ولكن الروح القدس نظرا لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة للخليقة لذلك قيل عنه إنه هو: (الرب المحيى) (حسب قانون الإيمان و القداس الكيرلسى)، وكذلك أنه هو (رازق الحياة) أو (معطى الحياة) (حسب صلاة الساعة الثالثة). 
من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى الآب وحده، والعقل إلى الابن وحده، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده، لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقسم الجوهر الالهى الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة. أو ربما يؤدى الأمر إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده (طالما أن له وحده الكينونة)، وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الابن والروح القدس، أو نلغى كينونتيهما ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم إلهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب. 



​​
تعليقى سيكون على الون المغاير 

اولا :-وكما قال القديس أثناسيوس: (*إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آب* *والابن ابن. ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو من* *الآب وحاملا لذات جوهر الآب)، ولكننا نقول إن الابن هو الكلمة (اللوغوس) أو العقل* *المولود أو العقل المنطوق به، أما مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب**. *

*صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن إلا صفة* *واحدة وهى أن الآب آب والابن ابن* *يعنى دا شخص ودا* *شخص*
*ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات* *الابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو من الآب وحاملا لذات جوهر الآب**) **اى ان الابن حاملا لجوهر الاب فقط وهى كونه اله مثل ابيه هنا اعلان وجود* *الهين*

*ولكننا نقول إن الابن هو الكلمة** (**اللوغوس) أو العقل المولود أو العقل المنطوق به، أما مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب**. **وهذا اعتراف اخر الاب مصدر وان الابن هو فرع مولود* *وجودالمولود يدل على وجود الواجد المصدر*

*ثانيا**:- **وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضا* *ليست قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده لان الآب له صفة الحياة والابن له صفة الحياة* *والروح القدس له صفة الحياة، لأن الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الجوهر الالهى. والسيد* *المسيح قال: (كما ان الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن ايضا أن تكون له حياة فى* *ذاته) (يو 5: 26). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا* *تكلا**)*

*هذا دليل اضافى على ان الاب له حياه* *بذاته والابن له حياه بذاته كل واحد له حياته ولكن يتفقو فى الجوهر وهو كونهما اله* *وابن اله اى الهين اثنين وحاشا لله ان يكون له ولد*

*ثالثا**:- **وقيل عن* *السيد المسيح* *باعتباره كلمة الله**: " **فيه كانت الحياة " (يو 1: 4). ولكن الروح القدس نظرا لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة* *للخليقة لذلك قيل عنه إنه هو: (الرب المحيى) (حسب* *قانون الإيمان* *و**القداس الكيرلسى**)**، وكذلك أنه هو (رازق الحياة) أو (معطى الحياة) (حسب صلاة الساعة* *الثالثة**). **
**من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى الآب* *وحده، والعقل إلى الابن وحده، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده، لأننا فى هذه الحالة* *نقسم الجوهر الالهى الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة. أو ربما يؤدى الأمر إلى أن ننسب* *الجوهر إلى الآب وحده (طالما أن له وحده الكينونة)، وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الابن* *والروح القدس، أو نلغى كينونتيهما ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم إلهى وحيد هو* *أقنوم الآب**.**

**من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى* *الآب وحده، والعقل إلى الابن وحده، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده، لأننا فى هذه* *الحالة نقسم الجوهر الالهى الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة**
**خطر نسب الكينونه الى الاب وحده اى انه ليس كائن لوحدهفالثلاثه متفقون* *فى جوهر واحد ولكن الكينونه موزعه عليهم فالاب له كينونه والابن له كينونه والروح* *القدس له كينونهوكل كينونه تشمل صفات الجوهر وهى كونه جوهر** 

**أو نلغى كينونتيهما ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم إلهى وحيد هو* *أقنوم الآب**.**
**اى ان الاقنوم الثانى والثالث ليسو صفات بل* *هم ذوات كل له ذاته وكل له صفاته وكل له جوهر الذى هو يعنى* *اله**


**ودا اسم الموقع لليحب يطلع الى انا* *فندته الشرح شرح ابائكم مش من عندى والكلام واضح مش محتاج تفسير منى هو كلام* *ابائكم**

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS...s-and-who.html


**هذا دليل على انكم تعبدون ثلاثه الهه ولو كان فيهما اله الا الله* *لفسدتا وما من اله الا الله* *
**الواحد الاحد افرد* *الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤن احد*


*دا الى تقدر تفهمه للمره الرابعه*
*وازيد نهاية الكلام انظر وارجو من الجميع التدبر قليلا*

*إن مفتاح المسيحية – كما نعلم – هو ان "الله محبة" (رساله يوحنا الاولي 4: 8، 16). 
ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و الملائكة والبشر؟ إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً (- centeric ego)، وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا، إذاً لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب: " لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو 17: 24)... وبوجود الابن قبل إنشاء العالم وفوق الزمان أى قبل كل الدهور، يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شيئ حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة للآب. فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طلما وجدت الأبوة فهناك المحبة بين الآب والابن. 
ولكن الحب لايصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث، لأن الحب نحو الأنا هو أنانية وليس حباً، والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر سواه (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للإحتواء (exclusive love) بمعنى أنه حب ناقص ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى يتجه نحو الآخر وعلى كل من هو آخر (inclusive love) وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة. *


*اناجيبلك النص كامل وتعليقى من داخل النص يعنى مش منى *

*من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و **الملائكة** والبشر؟ إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً*


*إذاً لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب: " لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو 17: 24)...*


*فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طلما وجدت الأبوة فهناك المحبة بين الآب والابن. 
ولكن الحب لايصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث،*


*تقدر تقولى كان بيناجى نفسه وهو نفسه الاب *
*كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب:*

*هو  انت لما ترفع ايدك وتدعو  نحو السماء تبقى بتدعى نفسك ولا بتدعى لنفسك لك التعليق*

*ان اردت الا الاصلاح ماستطعت وما توفيقى الا بالله وما كان من خطاء او نسيان فمنى والشيطان واسال الله الهدايه وان ينتفع به اناس غيرى


*


----------



## العاصى التائب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وكما قالالقديس أثناسيوس: (*إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آبوالابن ابن*
*فى اكتر من كده دليل على ان الاب اب والابن ابن *


*دا الى تقدر تفهمه للمره الرابعه
وازيد نهاية الكلام انظر وارجو من الجميع التدبر قليلا*

*إن مفتاح المسيحية – كما نعلم – هو ان "الله محبة" (رساله يوحنا الاولي 4: 8، 16). 
ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و الملائكة والبشر؟ إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً (- centeric ego)، وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا، إذاً لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب: " لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو 17: 24)... وبوجود الابن قبل إنشاء العالم وفوق الزمان أى قبل كل الدهور، يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شيئ حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة للآب. فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طلما وجدت الأبوة فهناك المحبة بين الآب والابن. 
ولكن الحب لايصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث، لأن الحب نحو الأنا هو أنانية وليس حباً، والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر سواه (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للإحتواء (exclusive love) بمعنى أنه حب ناقص ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى يتجه نحو الآخر وعلى كل من هو آخر (inclusive love) وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة. *


*اناجيبلك النص كامل وتعليقى من داخل النص يعنى مش منى *

*من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و **الملائكة** والبشر؟ إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً*


*إذاً لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب: " لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو 17: 24)...*


*فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طلما وجدت الأبوة فهناك المحبة بين الآب والابن. 
ولكن الحب لايصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث،*


*تقدر تقولى كان بيناجى نفسه وهو نفسه الاب *
*كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب:*

*هو انت لما ترفع ايدك وتدعو نحو السماء تبقى بتدعى نفسك ولا بتدعى لنفسك لك التعليق*

*ان اردت الا الاصلاح ماستطعت وما توفيقى الا بالله وما كان من خطاء او نسيان فمنى والشيطان واسال الله الهدايه وان ينتفع به اناس غيرى


*


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شغل عقلك اللي اترب بقاله 20 سنه *



*السؤال الرابع : هل  يمكننا أن نقول إن الكينونة فى الثالوث القدوس قاصرة على الآب وحده؟ والعقل  قاصر على الإبن وحده؟ والحياة قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده؟​*
* لا ... لا يمكننا أن نقول هكذا ، فينبغى أن نلاحظ أنه طبقاً لتعاليم الآباء فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصراً على الآب وحده .*
* ففى قداس القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى نخاطب الإبن ونقول:*
* "أيها الكائن الذى كان والدائم إلى الأبد"*
* لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية وهو الأصل فى الكينونة بالنسبة للإبن والروح  القدس ، والإبن ل كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الأزلية ، والروح القدس له كينونة  حقيقية بالإنبثاق الأزلى ، ولكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلاً فى كينونته أو  جوهره عن الآخرين .*

* + وكذلك العقل ليس قاصراً على الإبن وحده ، لأن الآب له صفة العقل والإبن  له صفة العقل والروح القدس له صفة العقل ، لأن هذه الصفة من صفات الجوهر  الإلهى .*
* وكما قال القديس أثناسيوس:*
* + "إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الإبن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آب والإبن إبن .*
* ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الإبن؟ إلا لكون الإبن هو من الآب وحاملاً لذات جوهر الآب" .*
* ولكننا نقول أن الإبن هو الكلمة "اللوغوس" أو العقل المولود أو العقل المنطوق به ، أما مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب .*

* + وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضاً ليست قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده لأن  الآب له صفة الحياة والإبن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة الحياة ، لأن  الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الإلهى .. والسيد المسيح قال: *
* "كما أن الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الإبن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته" *
* "يو 26:5" .*
* وقيل عن السيد المسيح بإعتباره كلمة الله:*
* "فيه كانت الحياة" "يو 4:1" .*
* ولكن الروح القدس نظراً لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة للخليقة لذلك قيل عنه أنه هو:*
* (الرب المحيى) "حسب قانون الإيمان والقداس الكيرلسى" ، وكذلك أنه هو (رازق الحياة) أو (معطى الحياة) "حسب صلاة الساعة الثالثة" .*

* + من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى الآب وحده ، والعقل للإبن وحده ،  والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقسم الجوهر الإلهى  الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة .*
* أو ربما يؤدى الأمر إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده "طالما أن له وحده  الكينونة" وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الإبن والروح القدس ، أو نلغى كينونتيهما  ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لإقنوم إلهى وحيد هو إقنوم الآب*


* السؤال الخامس: هل هناك علاقة بين طبيعة الله "الله محبة" وبين فهمنا للثالوث القدوس؟*
* نعم هناك علاقة أكيدة: *

* + إن مفتاح المسيحية - كما نعلم - هو أن "الله محبة" (1يو 4 : 8 ، 16) .*
* ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم والملائكة والبشر؟*
* إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً (ego - centeric ) ، وحاشا لله أن يكون  هكذا ، إذاً لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال السيد فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب  .. "لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو 24:17) ..*
* وبوجود الإبن قبل إنشاء العالم وفوق الزمان أى قبل كل الدهور; يمكن أن نصف  الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شئ حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة للآب .*
* فالأبوة والحب متلازمان ، طالما وجدت الأبوة فناك المحبة بين الآب والإبن .*

* + ولكن الحب لا يصير كاملاً إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث ، لأن الحب نحو الأنا  هو أنانية وليس حباً ، والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر سواه  (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للإحتواء (exclusive love ) بمعنى  أنه حب ناقص .. *
* ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى يتجه نحو الآخر وإلى كل من هو آخر ( inclusive  love ) وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة .*

* + وإذا وُجدت الخليقة فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان فهى تدخل فى نطاق هذا الحب اللانهائى ، لأن مثلث الحب هنا هو بلا حدود ولا مقاييس ..*
* هذا الحب اللانهائى الكامل يتجه نحو الخليقة حيثما وحينما توجد ، كما قال السيد المسيح للآب:*
* "ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم" ( يو26:17 ) .. إن الحب  الكامل هو الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وهذا هو أعظم حب فى الوجود كله .*

* + لكن يسأل سائل لماذا لا تكون الأقانيم أربعة أو خمسة ؟*
* وللرد نقول أن أى شىء ناقص فى الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى ، كما أن شىء يزيد بلا داع يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى .*
* إن مساحة المثلث هى ما لانهاية ، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل كل الخليقة ،  فأى كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث يشمله الحب ، فما الداعى لرأس رابع أو  خامس؟!*

*السؤال السابع*


* فيم يشترك الأقانيم الإلهية معاً؟ وفيم يتمايزون؟*




* الأقانيم الإلهية تشترك معاً فى جميع خواص الجوهر الإلهى الواحد ، وتتمايز فيما بينها بالخواص الإقنومية فقط:*

* فاللآب : هو الأصل أو الينبوع فى الثالوث ، وهو أصل الجوهر وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للإقنومين الآخرين .*
* والإبن: هو مولود من الأب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة بل إقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه كلمة الله .*
* والروح القدس: هو منبثق من الآب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة بل أقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه روح الله .*

* * الآب هو الينبوع الذى يتدفق (يسرى) منه بغير إنفصال الأبن الوحيد بالولادة الأزلية قبل كل الدهور *
* - الأب هو الحكيم الذى يلد الحكمة ويبثق روح الحكمة .*
* - الأب هو الحقانى الذذى يلد "الحق" (يو 6:14) ، ويبثق "روح الحق" (يو 26:15) .*

* * الحكمة هى لقب لأقنوم الأبن المولود من الحكيم .*
* - والحق هو لقب لأقنوم الأبن المولود من الآب الحقانى .*
* - والكلمة (اللوغوس) أى (العقل منطوقاً به) هو لقب لأقنوم الأبن المولود من الآب العاقل .*

* * والخواص الجوهرية جميعاً ، ومن أمثلتها الحكمة والحق والعقل والحياة ... يشترك فيها الإقانيم جميعاً:*
* فالآب هو حق من حيث الجوهر ، والإبن هو حق من حيث الجوهر ، والروح القدس هو حق من حيث الجوهر .*
* أما من حيث الإقنوم فالآب هو الحقانى (أى ينبوع الحق) ، والإبن هو الحق المولود منه ، والروح القدس هو روح الحق المنبثق منه .*

* * من يستطيع أن يفصل الحقانى عن الحق المولود منه؟!*
* - ومن يستطيع أن يفصل الحكيم عن الحكمة ؟ .. إن الحكمة تصدر عن الحكيم تلقائياً كإعلان طبيعى عن حقيقته غير المنظورة .*
* - إننا نعرف الحكيم بالحكمة ، ونعرف العاقل بالعقل المنطوق به ، ونعرف الحقانى بالحق الصادر منه ... وهكذا .*

* * الإبن يعلن لنا الآب غير المنظور ونرى فيه الآب ، والروح القدس يلهمنا بطريقة خفية غير منظورة عن الآب والإبن .*
* - الإبن دعى إبناً لأنه "هو صورة الآب" (كو 15:1) .*
* - والروح دعى روحاً لأنه يعمل دون أن نراه ، ومن ألقابه أنه روح الحق ،  وأنه هو المعزى ( comforter )الذى يريح قلب الإنسان ، ويمنحه عطية السلام  والمصالحة مع الله .*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> تقدر تقولى كان بيناجى نفسه وهو نفسه الاب



1- مين اللي قال بيناجي نفسه؟
2- مين اللي قال ان هو نفسه الآب؟



> هو انت لما ترفع ايدك وتدعو نحو السماء تبقى بتدعى نفسك ولا بتدعى لنفسك لك التعليق



ليس هناك دعاء اصلا
هناك مناجاه من الابن للآب



العاصى التائب قال:


> *احب اذكرك بتعريف الاقنوم فى اول المقال*
> *والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به، وله إرادة، ولكنه واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير إنفصال.
> *
> *والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به،  وانا اصدقك فى هذا*
> ...



طيب و بعدين؟​


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*خد كمان يمكن عقلك يشتغل 


**المسيح هو الله المتجسدفي البشر

ثانيا ابن الله = الله
مثلا ابن الستين = عمرة ستين
إن المسيح الذي يتحدث عنه الكتاب المقدس ليس 

ولد الله بل ابن الله ,,

الله لم يتخذ ولداً,
لأنه لو كان المسيح ولد الله لكان الله سابقاً له في الوجود كما يسبق الأب ابنه,,

لكن المسيح هو ابن الله وتعبير الابن يعني المساواة في الأزلية وفي الذات,

نقرأ في العهد القديم عن أمصيا ملك يهوذا أنه: كَانَ ابنَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ  سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ * 2 ملوك 14: 2 ,




ونقرأ عن عزريا بن أمصيا أنه كَانَ ابنَ سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ * 2 ملوك 15: 2 ,
ونقرأ عن حزقيا ملك يهوذا أنه كَانَ ابنَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ * 2ملوك 18: 2 ,

وكلمة ابن في الآيات السابقة تعني المساواة في الوجود الزمني,
فالملك أمصياً كان عمره خمس وعشرين سنة,

والملك عزريا كان عمره ستة عشر سنة,

والملك حزقيا كان عمره خمس وعشرين سنة,
فكلمة ابن هنا لا تعني التبعية في الوجود الزمني بل تعني بالقطع المساواة في الوجود,
الله لم يتخذ لنفسه ولداً في الزمان,, حاشا له,

المرة الوحيدة التي قال فيها الكتاب المقدس في نبوة عن ولادة المسيح لأنه يولد لنا ولد ذكرت في سفر إشعياء النبي بالكلمات: 

* *لِأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابناً،  وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً،  مُشِيراً، إِلَهاً قَدِيراً، أَباً أَبَدِيّاً، رَئِيسَ السَّلَامِ *  إشعياء 9: 6 ,

والقراءة المدققة لهذه النبوة ترينا أن المتكلم هنا ليس الله الآب وحده,,  بل الله الجامع في وحدانيته,, المتكلم في النبوة هو الثالوث العظيم لذلك  يقول: 

لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى ابناً ,

فالوليد ليس وليد الآب وحده,, إنه وليد الثالوث,, وهو موجود فيه منذ  الأزل,, لكن النبوة تتحدث عن تجسده في الزمان,, الرحمن لم يتخذ ولداً  سبحانه,, إن المسيح هو ابنه الأزلي,, لكنه صار ولداً حين تجسد بمعنى أنه  صار ابناً ذكراً,, ووجود المسيح الأزلي دليل قاطع على حقيقة لاهوته,

اسمعه يخاطب الآب في صلاته إليه بعد تجسده فيقول: 

وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الْآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِا لْمَجْدِ  الذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ * يوحنا 17: 5 ,

أَيُّهَا الْآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هؤُلَاءِ الذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ  مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا، لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي الذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي،  لِأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ * يوحنا 17: 24 ,

وقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ * يوحنا 8: 58 ,

قبل كون العالم,, المسيح كائن,

قبل إنشاء العالم,, المسيح كائن,

قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أبو الأنبياء,, المسيح كائن,

و الكائن هو اسم يتفرد به الله تبارك وتعالى,

وتحليل دقيق لنبوة إشعياء يظهر لنا أن الأسماء التي أعطيت لهذا الوليد,, كلها أسماء إلهية لا يمكن أن تُطلق على مجرد إنسان,

فالنبوة تقول عن هذا الوليد: 

ويُدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً

إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام ,

وهذه كلها أسماء إلهية للإله الجامع في وحدانيته,

فهو وحده الذي اسمه عجيب * قضاة 13: 18 ,

وهو وحده المشير الذي لا مشير له * رومية 11: 34 

وهو الإله القدير * تكوين 17: 1 

وهو الأب الأبدي * ملاخي 2: 10 

وهو الذي حل بملء لاهوته في المسيح * كولوسي 1: 19 ,

المسيح مساوٍ للآب في الأزلية,

والآن لنأت إلى مساواته في الذات الإلهية,

بعد أن أبرأ المسيح الرجل الذي كان به مرض منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة بكلمة منه  إذ قال له قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَا مْشِ * يوحنا 5: 8 ,, وقام الرجل في  الحال، وحمل سريره ومشى,,

كان ذلك في يوم سبت,,

واعتبر اليهود أن شفاء الرجل يوم السبت هو انتهاك لقدسية هذا اليوم المقدس,, وطاردوا المسيح طالبين أن يقتلوه,

فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الْآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ * يوحنا 5: 17 ,

وإذ قال هذا القول كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ  يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللّهَ أَبُوهُ،  مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِا للّهِ * يوحنا 5: 18 ,

لقد فهم اليهود، وهم أهل كتاب، من قول المسيح أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل  ,, إنه يعادل نفسه بالله, فالبنوية كانت في مفهومهم تعني المساواة بالله,,  وهو مفهوم صحيح,

لم تكن هذه آخر مرة أكد فيها المسيح معادلته لله,, ففي يوحنا 10: 30 قال أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ ,

ولما قال له فيلبس أحد الحواريين يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرِنَا الْآبَ وَكَفَانَا .  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هذهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ  تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الْآبَ،  فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الْآبَ؟ أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا  فِي الْآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلَامُ الذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ  أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الْآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ  يَعْمَلُ الْأَعْمَالَ * يوحنا 14: 8-10 ,

وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح وهو الصادق الأمين: 

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي، وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ  الا بْنَ إِلَّا الْآبُ، وَلَا أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الْآبَ إِلَّا الا بْنُ  وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الا بْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ * متى 11: 27 ,

كلمات كهذه لا يمكن أن ينطق بها إنسان,, إن المسيح يعلن بكلماته في وضوح  يغني عن أي شرح إن أحداً لا يعرفه في حقيقة لاهوته إلا الآب ,, وأن أحداً  لا يعرف الآب في لاهوته إلا الابن فالعلاقة في الذات الإلهية بين الآب  والابن علاقة ليس في مقدور العقل البشري معرفتها,,, إن الابن وحده هو الذي  باستطاعته أن يعلن عن صفات الآب لمن يريد,, تماماً كما قال بفمه المبارك: 

أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالحَقُّ وَالحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الْآبِ إِلَّا بِي * يوحنا 14: 6 ,

لقد أغلق المسيح الباب أمام كل مدعٍ,, هو وحده الطريق إلى الآب وليس سواه,

ومرة أخرى قال المسيح لسامعيه: 

لِأَنَّ الْآبَ لَا يَدِينُ أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ  الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلِا بْنِ، لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الا بْنَ كَمَا  يُكْرِمُونَ الْآبَ. مَنْ لَا يُكْرِمُ الا بْنَ لَا يُكْرِمُ الْآبَ الذِي  أَرْسَلَهُ * يوحنا 5: 22 و23 ,

إكرام المسيح ابن الله, ,هو إكرام للآب الذي أرسله,, ومن لا يكرم الابن,,  لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله,, كلام خطير يسترعي الانتباه الشديد ويستدعي  التفكير,

وحين ذكر القرآن: 

لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابنُ  مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ  يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ  جَمِيعاً وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ * سورة المائدة  5: 17 ,

أعلن بهذا النص القرآني عدم إكرامه للمسيح ابن الله,, وبالتالي عدم إكرامه للآب الذي أرسله,

الله تبارك اسمه لم يتخذ له ولداً,, فهو غني بذاته عن مخلوقاته,, وتصور  اتخاذ الله ولداً، هو تصور لا وجود له في كل معطيات الكتاب المقدس، أو في  تعاليم المسيحيّة الكتابية,

وقول القرآن لَوْ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً لَا صْطَفَى  مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ  الْقَهَّارُ * سورة الزمر 39: 4 ,

قول يهز الكيان العقلي للإنسان,, لأن أحداً من خلق الله لا يمكن أن يسمو إلى مقام عزته وجلاله حتى يتخذه الله ولداً,,,

إن علاقة البنوة بين المسيح والله علاقة فريدة لا يمكن أن يرقى إليها  الملائكة أو البشر,, فهو ابن الله الوحيد الذي لا مثيل له ولا شبيه,

ونحن هنا نعود إلى الكلمة الموحى بها من الله في كتابه الكريم، ونقبلها  بغير قيد ولا شرط، وبغير أن يعترينا من جهتها أي شك, نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا  الكلمات: 

لِأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابنَهُ  الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لَا يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ  لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الْأَبَدِيَّةُ * يوحنا 3: 16 ,

وبقول يوحنا الرسول: 

بِه ذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللّهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللّهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ  ابنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ * 1 يوحنا 4: 9 ,

هذه بنوية فريدة,, من يؤمن بموت المسيح ابن الله على الصليب لن يهلك بل  تكون له الحياة الأبدية,, والله الآب قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي  نحيا به,, هذه قضية مصيرية,

مَنْ لَهُ الا بْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابنُ اللّهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ * 1يوحنا 5: 12 ,

كلمات لا يمكن أن يبتدعها بشر,, بل هي وحي إلهي صريح,, ونرى لزاماً علينا  أن نذكر هنا الفرق بين بنوية الملائكة، وبنوية البشر، وبنوية المسيح,

الملائكة أبناء الله بالخلق

هذه حقيقة أكدها سفر أيوب: 

وَكَانَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ بَنُو اللّهِ لِيَمْثُلُوا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ * أيوب 1: 6 ,

وبنو الله في هذه الآية هم الملائكة,,

وكاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين يقارن بين المسيح والملائكة ويقرر أن أحداً  من الملائكة مهما سمت رتبته لا يمكنه أن يرقى إلى عظمة ابن الله,, فيقول: 

لِأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: أَنْتَ ابنِي أَنَا  الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ ؟ وَأَيْضاً: أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَباً وَهُوَ  يَكُونُ لِيَ ابناً ؟ وَأَيْضاً مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ  يَقُولُ: وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلَائِكَةِ اللّهِ . وَعَنِ  الْمَلَائِكَةِ يَقُولُ: الصَّانِعُ مَلَائِكَتَهُ رِيَاحاً وَخُدَّامَهُ  لَهِيبَ نَارٍ . وَأَمَّا عَنْ الا بْنِ: كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللّهُ إِلَى  دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ * عبرانيين 1:  5-8 ,

هذه الآيات المنيرة تعلن لنا عظمة المسيح وأفضليته عن الملائكة,

فالله لم يقل حتى لرئيس الملائكة أنت ابني فكل الملائكة صنعة يديه,

والآيات تعلن لنا أن الله أمر الملائكة بالسجود للمسيح حين دخل العالم,

وَأَيْضاً مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلَائِكَةِ اللّهِ * عبرانيين 1: 6 ,

لم يأمر الله تبارك اسمه الملائكة بالسجود لآدم يوم خلقه ,, فآدم ليس هو  الله حتى تسجد له الملائكة,, بل إنّ آدم حين خُلق,, خُلق في درجة أقل من  الملائكة كما يقول داود النبي في المزمور: 

فَمَنْ هُوَ الْإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذْكُرَهُ وَا بْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى  تَفْتَقِدَهُ! وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ، * مزمور 8: 4 و5  ,

الملائكة أرواح,, خلقهم الله من نار,

الصَّانِعُ مَلَائِكَتَهُ رِيَاحاً وَخُدَّامَهُ نَاراً مُلْتَهِبَةً * مزمور 104: 4 ,

أما آدم فقد خلقه الله من تراب,, ولم يأمر الله جلّت حكمته الملائكة  بالسجود له,, أولاً لأنه حرّم السجود لغيره تحريماً مطلقاً للرب إلهك تسجد  وإياه وحده تعبد * متى 4: 10 ,, وثانياً لأن الأعلى لا يسجد للأدنى,,  والإنسان خُلق في درجة أقل من الملائكة,, وثالثاً لأن سجود الملائكة لآدم,,  تأليه لآدم,, وتأليه آدم شرك بالله,

ولكن حين دخل المسيح ابن الله الأزلي إلى العالم صائراً في شبه الناس، صدر  الأمر الإلهي إلى الملائكة اسجدوا * مزمور 97: 7 سجد الملائكة لابن الله  الأزلي عندما تجسد في الزمان,

إن الملائكة هم أبناء الله بالخلق, وما قاله القرآن عن خلق الملائكة من نار مأخوذ من الكتاب المقدس فالقرآن لم يأت بجديد,

المؤمنون بالمسيح هم أبناء الله بالتبني

المؤمنون بالمسيح يعطيهم الله امتياز البنوية عندما يقبلون المسيح مخلصاً ورباً كما يقول يوحنا الرسول: 

إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ  الذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلَادَ  اللّهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ  دَمٍ، وَلَا مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلَا مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ، بَلْ  مِنَ اللّهِ * يوحنا 1: 11-13 ,

ويقول بولس الرسول: 

لِأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللّهِ بِالْإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ * غلاطية 3: 26 ,

وفي كتاب العهد القديم أطلق الله على بني إسرائيل لقب ابني البكر فقال لموسى النبي: 

فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابنِي  الْبِكْرُ. فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: أَطْلِقِ ابنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي، فَأَبَيْتَ أَنْ  تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا أَنَا أَقْتُلُ ابنَكَ الْبِكْرَ * خروج 4: 22 و23 ,

وجدير بالملاحظة أن نقول أن كل علاقات البنوية المذكورة هنا - سواء بنوية  الملائكة، أو المؤمنين بالمسيح، أو بني إسرائيل,, لا علاقة لها بالتناسل  الجسدي، بل هي تعبير عن علاقة خاصة بمن تذكرهم,

فالبنوية حين ترتبط بالملائكة تعني أنهم خليقة الله وصنعة يديه, وحين ترتبط بالمؤمنين بالمسيح تعلن عن مركزهم الجديد في المسيح,

وحين ارتبطت بإسرائيل أعلنت أن بني إسرائيل هو أول شعب اختاره الله وأفرزه  للشهادة له,, كما أعلنت عن أفضلية هذا الشعب على العالمين لأن المسيح ابن  الله كان سيأتي منهم,

أما بنوية المسيح فهي فريدة,, لأنها أزلية ولا مثيل لها,

لقد غابت عن محمد هذه الحقائق الأربع بمفهومها الصحيح,

حقيقة قداسة الذات الإلهية وبغض الله التام للمعصية والخطية، وقدرته وحده للتكفير عن السيئات التي اقترفتها البشرية,

حقيقة كمال الصفات الربانية,

حقيقة الفهم الصحيح لفساد الطبيعة الإنسانية ووراثة الخطية,

حقيقة تجسد الله في المسيح في شخصية إنسانية لفداء البشرية,

ونتيجة لجهله بهذه الحقائق الجوهرية وقع محمد في خطأ جسيم إذ أنكر وحدانية الله الجامعة، ولم يستطع إدراك كمال الحق الإلهي


دة غير انو مذكور في القران ابن السبيل يعني ابن ابلطريق يا ام الفداء

هل معني كدة الشارع اتجوز حارة وجابو الطريق

ثانيا حافظ ابراهيم لقب بابن النيل هل معني ذالك ان البحر تزوج النهر خلفو حافظ دة شئ يخش العقل
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ومازال السؤال للمدلس :

*اخبرنا بعلمك الوافى من اين فهمت مما نسخته من كلام القديس و ليس من استنتاجاتك اننا نعبد ثلاثة الهه ؟

هات من كل الموضوع كلمة " ثلاث آلهه " ولا تتحفنا بتدليسك لكي لا يتم حظرك أيها المدلس ...


رجاء من الأخوة عدم الرد عليه فمثل هذا الأشكال التي تدلس في وضح النهار لا تطلب الإجابة بل التدليس
*​


----------



## العاصى التائب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايها الخروف الضال  واعذرنى فانا لا اسبك هذا كلامك كتابك*

*كلامى واضح وكلما عرضته انت اجد فيه تناقض يفهمه الكبير والصغير *
*قليل الفهم والمدرك*

*تقدر تقولى الهك لماذا لم يكن له ولدين او ثلاثه طلما هو بيحب الاولاد وان كان له ولد فهذا دليل على وجد اب وام له فلماذا لايظهرهم كى نعبدهم*

*وان كان هو وحده ومقسم نفسه ثلاثه فيكيف يموت بعضه وبعضه من جوهره والجوهر يعى الكمال وليس للكامل ان يموت الا اذا كان بيخدعكم بقى وانتم صدقتموه*
*كيف لمن يملك وان كان متواضع ان يقبل لمن هو ادنى منه ان يصلبه الا اذا كان ناقص والنقص محال على الله*
*او ليس من العدل لحل معادلة الخطيه الاصليه ان يعاقب المخطئ وحده فقط ولا يعاقب ابنائه الذين اوذو بسببه لعصيانه لربه*
*او يفنيه وياتى بخلق لاتخطئ *
*ثم لماذا ارسل رسل قبل ان ياتى مادام سيخلص مره واحده وان سلمنا بارساله رسل فلماذا يرسل رسل كلهم عيوب مش برده لو  كان القدوه وحش هنكون وحشين زيه *
*ليه باعت رسل لى كلام واحد بيزنى فى بناته وواحد يزنى مع مرات واحد تانى وسيبها كده خل لك التعليق والرد على الاسئله*
*وهذا قليل من كثير لاعمال العقل *
*وهدانا الله واياكم لما فيه الحق *


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههه طبعا انت لا قريت اي مشاركه ولا فكرت حتي علشان اقولك مخك ترب 

و رحت داخل علي 500 سؤال تاني 

يابني فكر شغل البتاعه اللي فوق دي 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كلامى واضح وكلما عرضته انت اجد فيه تناقض يفهمه الكبير والصغير *



*لم أسألك عن التناقض بل عن عبارة " ثلاث آلهه " ... فأين ؟*
​


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *لم أسألك عن التناقض بل عن عبارة " ثلاث آلهه " ... فأين ؟*
> ​



*مولكان الاجابه في الردود و في الأجابات اللي هو جايبها

و اللي اتحطط اي سؤال تاني يحطه يبقي هو مجادل داخل عامي نفسه عن القرايه و داخل يكتب مشاركاته و خلاص 
*


----------



## العاصى التائب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*في انجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 8 العدد 40  *
*ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله. هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم*
*وهنا المسيح عليه السلام يؤكد على إنسانيته وهو بشر وهذا هو الحق من عند الله أن المسيح عليه السلام ليس هو الله ولكن سمع الحق من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى *​*:ويقول شنودة بابا الكنيسة المصرية  *
*في موضوع الخطية الأصلية في كتابه لاهوت المسيح صفحة 84,83 تحت عنوان الأساس اللاهوتي ..... أي السبب الرئيسي في تأليه يسوع هو موضوع الخلاص والفداء يقول : وما دامت الخطية موجهة إلى الله أصلا , والله غير محدود , إذن الخطيئه غير محدودة وإذا كفر عنها لابد من كفارة غير محدودة تكفي لمغفرة جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في جميع الأجيال ولآخر الدهور ولكن لا يوجد غير محدود إلا الله وحده لذلك كان لابد أن الله نفسه يتجسد ويصير ابن الإنسان حتى يمكن أن ينوب عن الإنسان ويقوم بعمل الكفارة .*​*وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لتأليه الإنسان يسوع , فبدون الخطية الأصلية يسوع ليس هو الله لأنه إنسان بشر والله سبحانه وتعالى ليس بشر راجع : هوشع الإصحاح 11 العدد 9 *​*لا أجري حمو غضبي. لا أعود أخرب أفرايم لأني أنا الله لا إنسان القدوس في وسطك فلا آتي بسخط .*

*تقدر تقول ايه فى الكلام ده  غير انهم اتنين او الكلام متناقض  معاك المايك*


----------



## العاصى التائب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> *مولكان الاجابه في الردود و في الأجابات اللي هو جايبها*


 
*فعلا  بس قبلها المقال انا  تمنيت من ربى ان واحد من الى مبيتحذفش ليهم مقال هو الى يعرضه عشان لا يحذف والحمد لله  تم *
*وهاهو بين يدى العقلاء ليقرو ويقررو وارجو ان تترك لهم الردحتى وان كان على عكس مانا عايز بس فى حدود المقال*
*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS...s-and-who.html*


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*يابني قلت لك سابقا و بكل احترام و وقار لسيادتك 

راجع مشاركاتي عموما قاريء الموضوع له الحكم 


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بدأ الاخ العاصي التائب الخروج عن موضوع الثالوث و الدخول في موضوع الالوهية !!!
و بدأ قلة الأدب و الاستفزاز و الاسلوب السافل المعتاد من الاخوة المسلمين
لذلك ، غير مجدي تضييع الوقت مع امثالك
ننتظر تعامل الادارة معك​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

* لم أسألك عن التناقض بل عن عبارة " ثلاث آلهه " ... فأين ؟*​


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> العاصى التائب كتب ايها الخروف الضال  واعذرنى فانا لا اسبك هذا كلامك كتابك


* من قال لك انه " خروف ضال" هو ابن الملك والضال هو  ...... ..*





> تقدر تقولى الهك لماذا* لم يكن له ولدين او ثلاثه** طلما هو بيحب الاولاد*  وان كان له ولد *فهذا دليل على وجد اب وام له فلماذا لايظهرهم كى نعبدهم *


*
**واضح انك بتفهم افحمتنا يا رجل.. ما هذا....؟؟*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51638

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117518


> وان كان هو* وحده ومقسم نفسه ثلاثه **فيكيف يموت بعضه وبعضه* من جوهره والجوهر يعى الكمال وليس للكامل ان يموت الا اذا كان بيخدعكم بقى وانتم صدقتموه


*  ايه ده..... حرام بجد... لو حد فهم حاجه ياريت يكتب ويفهمنى*

*  باقى كلامك ليس له علاقه بالموضوع ويدل على انك مش فاهم، بجد حرام الواحد يكتب ويرد عليك*

​


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> وان كان هو* وحده ومقسم نفسه ثلاثه **فيكيف يموت بعضه وبعضه* من جوهره والجوهر يعى الكمال وليس للكامل ان يموت الا اذا كان بيخدعكم بقى وانتم صدقتموه



*هههههههههه هو احلي حاجه انك مش فاهم الثالوث اصلا 

هسهالك الناسوت و الاهوت 

يارب تفهم *


----------



## Critic (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا قريت المقال الف مرة !!!!!*
*اين قال القديس اننا نعبد 3 الهة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟*

*شاورلى على الجملة يا عم الحج !*
*اقتبس جملة من المقال و ليس من استنتاجاتك و قولنا الجملة دى تثبت كلامى*
*ها مستنيين !!!!*


----------



## العاصى التائب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> *فكلمة ابن هنا لا تعني التبعية في الوجود الزمني بل تعني بالقطع المساواة في الوجود,*


 
*افهم انك لما تقولى انك ابن ابيك* *لا تعني التبعية في الوجود الزمني بل تعني بالقطع المساواة في الوجود,*
*لكن المسيح هو ابن الله وتعبير الابن يعني المساواة في الأزلية وفي الذات,*

*انت وابوك سن واحد انت وابوك واحد هل هذا ماتقصده لانك ابن ابيك*

*ولما اقول ابنى غير لما اقول ولدى*



> *فالله لم يقل حتى لرئيس الملائكة أنت ابني فكل الملائكة صنعة يديه,
> 
> والآيات تعلن لنا أن الله أمر الملائكة بالسجود للمسيح حين دخل العالم,*


*الله أمر الملائكة بالسجود للمسيح حين دخل العالم *
*مش لوكان واحد لكان اكتفى بالسجود الاول ليه واحدهالا اذا كانو اتنين فامر بالسجود الابنه وولده وفلزة كبده ليعلن له امام العالم انه اله كما ان اباه اله*

*دى الف به عقل يعنى * 

تقدر تقولى معنى التناقض ده 
*لِأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لَا يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الْأَبَدِيَّةُ * يوحنا 3: 16 ,*

اذ دخل بنو الله علي بنات الناس وولدن لهم أولاداً، 

 *ولما ابتدأ الناس يكثرون على وجه الأرض، وولد لهم بنات، 
2 استحسن بنو الله بنات الناس. فاتخذوا لهم نساء من جميع من اختاروا. 
3 فقال الرب: (( لا تثبت روحي في الإنسان للأبد، لأنه بشر، فتكون الأمه مئة وعشرين سنة )). 
4 وكان على الأرض جبابرة في تلك الالأم، وبعد ذلك أيضا حين دخل بنو الله على بنات الناس فولدن لهم أولادا، هم الأبطال المعروفون منذ القدم.*
*التكوين 6 (1-4)*
*عرفنى التناقض وهجبيلك تفسيرها من مواقعكم بس انا مستنى ترد عليها*

*ثانيا احنا هنا فى منتدى شبهات النصرانيه او المسيحيه لما بنكون فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى لايسمح بالتطرق الى المسيحيات والمفروض هنا كمان ولما بنعلق بالمسيحيات بتحذف مشاركتنا ومع ذلك لم تحذف مشاركتك واذا اردت الرد على ما تكلمت فيه فتعالى الى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ضع سؤالك فى موضوع منفرد لنجيبك عليه حتى لاتحذف ردودنا ولا نتعرض للحظر وشكرا


----------



## العاصى التائب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> ضع سؤالك فى موضوع منفرد لنجيبك عليه حتى لاتحذف ردودنا ولا نتعرض للحظر وشكرا


 
*ان كان كلام حضرتك موجه لى انا فانا برد على الاخ  الى بيقول انى مش بقراء الموضوع الى هو كتبه وارجو ان تقراء كلامى جيدا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> تقدر تقولى معنى التناقض ده
> لِأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لَا يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الْأَبَدِيَّةُ * يوحنا 3: 16 ,
> 
> اذ دخل بنو الله علي بنات الناس وولدن لهم أولاداً،
> ...


ده موضوع منفصل ضعه فى سؤال وحده


----------



## MATTEW (16 سبتمبر 2010)

العاصى التائب قال:


> *
> 
> * *ولما اقول ابنى غير لما اقول ولدى*
> 
> ...


*
سبحان الله كلامك كله مستفز و قله ادب و في الاخر بتقول مشاركاتي بتتمسح ليه 

شوف ده اول انزار ليك حسن اسلوبك و الفاظك علشان متتوقفش و مترجعش تقول بيمسحم ردودي 

لي عوده 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

العاصى التائب قال:


> *ان كان كلام حضرتك موجه لى انا فانا برد على الاخ  الى بيقول انى مش بقراء الموضوع الى هو كتبه وارجو ان تقراء كلامى جيدا*



يا رب ارحمنا
يا حبيبي هنا الموضوع عن الثالوث
انت تسأل عن الالوهية
الالوهية لها اكتر من 10 مواضيع تفصيلية في المنتدي
ابحث عنها
و ما يقف أمامك و لا تفهمه ، اطرحه في سؤال في موضوع منفصل
في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة

و انا اشك انك هتفهم حاجة اصلا
لأنك مش عاوز تفهم
انت عاوز تجادل و تشكك​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*من كتاب رسالة التليث والتوحيد موسوعة تعليمية لاهوتية صيانة للكنيسة فى عقيدتها وصيانة للمسيحية فى هيبتها من صفحة 97*
*عن القول ان الاقانيم ليسوا ثلاث صفات للاله الواحد وان الاقنوم كلمة سريانية الخ ماجاء
نلفت نظر الكاتب الى ان اباء الكنيسة قد عبروا عن الاقنوم الالهى بانه صفة ذاتية فى الله مع جوهر الاهوت ففى هذا التعريف قد اقروا بان فى الله سبحانه وتعالى صفات وانما ذاتية 
فصفة الابوة الذاتية مع جوهر الاهوت هى اقنوم الاب 
وصفة البنوة الذاتية مع جوهر الاهوت هى اقنوم الابن
وصفة الحياة الذاتية مع جوهر الاهوت هى اقنوم الروح القدس
بمعنى ان للاب الابوة وللابن البنوة وللروح القدس الحياة وجوهر الاهوت واحد للثلاثة فصارت ثلاثة صفات فى جوهر واحد لا ثلاثة الهه
اما الافعال فليس منها خاص لكل اقنوم الا الفعل الذاتى اى الابوة للاب والبنوة للابن والحياة للروح القدس اعنى ان الاب موجود بذاته(صفته الذاتية)ناطق بالابن حى بالروح القدس
والابن ناطق بذاته_صفته الذاتية)موجود بالاب حى بالروح القدس والروح القدس حى بذاته(صفته الذاتية)ناطق بالابن موجود بالاب اى منبثق منه
وماعدا ذلك من الافعال فينسب للوحدة الالهية اى الاقانيم الثلاثة هذا ماتعلم به كنيستنا دون غيره*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*واليكم البيان
تعريف الاقنوم ومنه تثبت الصفات الذاتية 
1-قال ابن كبر
الاقنوم هو مجموع الجوهر الواحد مع الصفة المخصوصة والاقانيم الثلاثة هى الصفات الشرعية التى امرنا الشارع باعتقادها فى قوله لرسله المؤيدين علموا وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

2-قال الشيح اسحق بن العسال فى كتابه(سلك الفصول فى مختصر الاصول)القسم الثالث من الباب التاسع عشر
الاقنوم لفظة سريانية تدل على الذات مع الصفة يوقعها السريانيون على الشئ الواحد بالعدد الاقنوم هو الجوهر الالهى مع احدى صفاته الذاتية فجوهر الذات مع الابوة اقنوم ومع البنوة اقنوم ومع الروح القدس اقنوم وكل اقنوم متفق مع الاخر فى جوهره مختلف معه فى خاصيته ومعنى الذات مع كل واحدة من هذة الصفات يختلف باختلافعا واما جوهرها واحد لا يختلف(وهو الالوهية)وكل واحد من الاقانيم هو جوهر موصوف بخاصيته

3-قال الشيخ المدعو(مصطفى الملك)ابو يوسف حسبما اورد عنه الشيخ اسحق بن العسال انما تعنى بالاقنوم من اول الامر الخاصة والخاصة هى الصفة والاقنوم الذات مع الخاصة بمفردها فاذا امعنا النظر فى النسبة فكانما قلنا فى الاله تعالى انه ثلاث خواص وهى لا توجد لسواه سبحانه وتعالى ولا يوجد ازيد منها ولا اكثر ولا اقل

4-قال اسحق بن زرعه السريانى الارثوذكسى
يصفون البارى تعالى بصفات كثيرة يقسمون تلك الصفات الكثيرة قسمين احدهما الصفات التى يسمونها صفات ذاتية والقسم الاخير التى يسمونها صفات الفعل فالتوحيد انما هو للذات والجوهر والتليث للصفات الازمة للذات التى توجب للذات وجودها فاوجبوا الوحدانية للذات واوجبوا الثلاثية للصفات التى لا يمكن ان تزيد عن ثلاثة ولا تنقص

5-قال الشيخ التقى جرجس بن العميد الملقب بابن المكين
هذا اعتقاد المسيحين بان الله جوهر واحد ولا فرق ان نقول ان الله او الاله ذات واحدة اب وابن وروح قدس اله واحد حى بروحه ناطق بكلمته فهذة الصفات الثلاثية الذاتية لا يحتمل كما لهنا نقصا عن تثليثها ولا زيادة عليها

6-قال الشيخ عيسى بن يحيى الجرجانى النصرانى حسبما اورد عنه الشيخ اسحق بن العسال فى كتابه(سلك الفصول)فى باب العبادة بالخارجات صفحة 64
الدين المسيحى اصلا احدهما الايمان والثانى الاعمال والايمان عبارة عن الاعتقاد والاعمال خارجة عن مسمى الايمان والايمان على ضربين احدهما التوحيد والتثليث وهو ينقسم الى اربعة اقسام
القسم الاول وان نعتقد ان الله عزوجل اله واحد ضابط الكل خالق السماء والارض مايرى ومالايرى وانه جوهر قديم ازلى
القسم الثانى هذا هو الجوهر الواحد الموصوف بصفات ثلاثة ذاتية يعبر عنها بالخواص وهذه الخواص يعبر عنها بالابوة والبنوة والانبعاث
القسم الثالث حصر هذة الصفات فى انه عقل وعاقل ومعقول
القسم الرابع ان كل اقنوم من هذة الاقانيم الثلاثة متفق مع الاقنوم الاخر فى جوهره ومختلف عن فى خاصيته 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخلاصة
**نستخلص مما تقدم ان الوصفية للاقانيم الالهية تقوم مقام الدلالة على الاوصاف الذاتية الموصوف بها جل شانه التى لا يشاكره فيها غيره قط فاذا نظرنا الى خاصة البثق فيوصف اقنوم الاب بالباثق ولكن يقال عن الاب خاصة صفة خالق الخلائق لكون خلق الخلائق بفاعلية الارداة الالهية فهى صفة شائعة  للثلاثة اقانيم على حد سواء لكونهم جوهر واحد اما الوصف الاول وهو خاصة البثق فهى اقنومية لا يشاركه فيها اقنوم اخر وعلى هذا القياس تكون صفة الابوة للاب دون الابن والروح القدس وصفة البنوة للابن دون الاب والروح القدس وصفة الانبثاق (الحياة)للروح القدس دون الاب والابن
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*يتبع ايضا باقتباسات من نفس الكتاب بس بكرة بقة علشان تعبت فى ملعومات حلوة وبطريقة لاهوتية عميقة مطروحة فى الكتاب عن ارسالية الاب للابن وعن التمايز الوظيفى 
*


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*مشكور جيسس سن على الرد
الرب يبارك حياتك
*_​


----------

